# [gelöst] KDEsu funktioniert nicht mehr, Passwort ist falsch!

## hoppel118

Moinsen!

Habe das Forum und google bereits durchsucht, komme aber nicht weiter. Wenn ich eine Anwendung in KDE starte die Adminrechte (Systemverwaltungsmodus) benötigt, wird das Kennwort nicht akzeptiert. 

"KDE-su: Das Passwort ist falsch, bitte versuchen Sie es erneut!"

-In der Konsole kann ich mich mit "sudo -s" einloggen bei "su" kommt die Meldung: "su: Fehler bei Authentifizierung", aber das ist ja soweit auch ok. Wenn ich mich im Run-Level 3 als "root" einlogge funktioniert das Passwort.

Mein User ist Mitglied der Gruppe "wheel"...

Bitte helft mir! 

DankeLast edited by hoppel118 on Thu Jul 10, 2008 6:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## furanku

Sind vielleicht unterschiedlich kodierbare Sonderzeichen in dem Passwort: äöüß... ?

----------

## hoppel118

Nein, hab das Passwort auch schon komplett geändert, hatte aber den gleichen Effekt... 

Sonst noch irgendwelche Vorschläge?

Greetz

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du schonmal "revdep-rebuild" laufen lassen?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## hoppel118

Ja, bringt auch nix! Braucht ihr sonst vielleicht noch irgendwelche Infos? 

Greetz

----------

## toralf

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> Bitte helft mir! Danke

 Dann hilf doch mal uns - mit mehr Infos, als da wären : KDE version, (un?)stable Gentoo, glibc version ...

----------

## hoppel118

Ich bin nur im stable bereich... Früher war ich auch im unstable, aber da hab ich mittlerweile keine Zeit mehr für, irgendwelche Fehler zu beheben, die bisher nur selten besprochen wurden.

Naja, zu meinem System:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

Wie gesagt, es ist ein:

- Intel celeron D mit 3,2GHz

- 2GB RAM

- 160GB Sata HD

KDE: 3.5.9-r3

glibc: 2.6.1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hoppel@workstation11 /usr/src/linux $ sudo cat /etc/group | grep hoppel
> 
> wheel:!:10:root,hoppel
> ...

 

Was bedeutet denn das "!" zw den Doppelpunkten bei der Gruppe wheel? Kenne eigentlich nur "x".

Was braucht ihr sonst noch?

[edit]

Hab die Lösung in folgendem Thread gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=13934

folgender Befehl brachte mich zum Erfolg, leider hatte ich den Beitrag nicht sofort gefunden...

chmod a+s /bin/su

[/edit]

Danke trotzdem an alle!

Greetz

----------

